# Double Arthrodesis



## raemitch78 (May 26, 2010)

Procedure Performed:  
1.  Talonavicular and subtalar joint arthrodesis
2.  Hardware Removal (20680)

28715 is for Triple Arthrodesis - Since, only two joints were repaired, would you use 28715-52?

Please help!!!

Thanks!


----------



## jdemar (May 28, 2010)

look @28730.


----------

